# Magic Mountain, Cape Day 4/2/11



## reefer (Apr 3, 2011)

Great Day for Cape Day at Magic Saturday. Great skiing with jrmagic most of the day and hitching up with Orangegondola, Rusty Groomer and the rest of the Magic crew for a few great runs. Amazing what a few inches of heavy snow can do for you! Met Matt and Jim Sullivan today, hope they’re not too appalled……………….
Great job on the clean-up from the ice storm guys!
Long live Magic! Got there quite a bit this year! Great Season for them from what I saw. Thank You Magic and the Save Magic Team!


The "skiing sheik" makes an appearance at Magic
















Mr wizard, the sheik, and jrmagic at the summit:








A gathering of the capes. Is that the WTF look on Matt?








Cape ride up................








Ready to rock:








Another gathering of the capes atop Green Line:








and the snow was great too!


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks like an outstanding day!


----------



## emmaurice2 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pics, I was so sad I had to miss Cape Day.  I did get up there yesterday (Sunday) and had am amazing time...even without wearing a cape.


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 4, 2011)

emmaurice2 said:


> Thanks for the pics, I was so sad I had to miss Cape Day.  I did get up there yesterday (Sunday) and had am amazing time...even without wearing a cape.




You still could have won one if ya wanted to :razz: You actually got the better day snow wise but both were awesome.


----------



## Abubob (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm making a cape for next year!


----------



## madskier6 (Apr 4, 2011)

I was there on Saturday, without a cape.  I got there late but skied from 2:00 to 5:00 & had a great day.  Too bad I didn't hook up with the group of Caped Crusaders.  I did see a group having a meeting at the top of Green Line late in the afternoon.

The snow was great & the terrain, as always, was terrific.  Magic never disappoints.


----------



## emmaurice2 (Apr 4, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> You still could have won one if ya wanted to :razz: You actually got the better day snow wise but both were awesome.



Believe me, the thought crossed my mind! I have an awesome cape, but I'm determined to use it next year.

 By 11:30 am the snow was so creamy smooth all over the top of the mountain.  However, those swift winds that started blowing around 1pm refroze some of the west side slopes, parts of wizard :-o and broomstick got kinda scary.


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 4, 2011)

I hit broom sometime late afternoon and thought it was skiing pretty well.   Talisman softened up pretty nicely. We had a quick picnic beer on the trail to end the day(and my season) until Roger came down for sweeps. glad to see a lot of AZers made it up. 

hey Mad you should have joined us at the top of green.


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm really bummed out I missed cape day... Still sick this afternoon, I hope I can squeeze out a few more days this season, but my weekends are really tied up until may.  Man looked like a lot of fun!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 4, 2011)

the Sheik  look Rocks


----------



## Ski Diva (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey, I was there, too, but without a cape. A fantastic day. It was only my second time there, but I'm a big fan. I'll definitely be back.


----------



## reefer (Apr 5, 2011)

Wow, a dozen AZers at Magic Saturday! A mini summit! Who knew?


----------



## The Sneak (Apr 5, 2011)

You know, I saw a bunch of people standing around the red chair base at one point and overheard them introducing each other using forum names. So I said 'hey are you guys from Alpinezone?' and one just said "No. TGR" and ignored me. Whoever you are, you are sooo cool.


----------



## roark (Apr 5, 2011)

^^ lulz.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm actually happy I need to look this crap up to understand it.

lulz: Often used to denote laughter at someone who is the victim of a prank, or a reason for performing an action. Can be used as a noun — e.g. "do it for the lulz." This variation is often used on the Encyclopedia Dramatica wiki and 4chan image boards. According to a New York Times article about Internet trolling, "lulz means the joy of disrupting another's emotional equilibrium."[


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 5, 2011)

The Sneak said:


> You know, I saw a bunch of people standing around the red chair base at one point and overheard them introducing each other using forum names. So I said 'hey are you guys from Alpinezone?' and one just said "No. TGR" and ignored me. Whoever you are, you are sooo cool.





roark said:


> ^^ lulz.



Some of us swing both ways but aren't stuck up about who we are :razz:


----------



## jrmagic (Apr 5, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> *Some of us swing both ways* but aren't stuck up about who we are :razz:








Not that there is anything wrong with that lulz:flame:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 5, 2011)

Wait! I meant we post both places! We post both places......    :lol: :lol:


----------



## djspookman (Apr 5, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Some of us swing both ways but aren't stuck up about who we are :razz:



ha!  And if you knew Roark, you'd know he was just laughing, not stuck up!


----------



## djspookman (Apr 5, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Wait! I meant we post both places! We post both places......    :lol: :lol:


haa!  too late!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 5, 2011)

djspookman said:


> ha!  And if you knew Roark, you'd know he was just laughing, not stuck up!



Now I'm totally lost :dunce:


----------



## djspookman (Apr 6, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Now I'm totally lost :dunce:



All I was saying was that he's not stuck up, just laughing at the TGR vs AZ comment.. that's all!


----------



## roark (Apr 6, 2011)

Haha, everyone is lost!
Lulz^2!


----------



## djspookman (Apr 6, 2011)

roark said:


> Haha, everyone is lost!
> Lulz^2!



elitist prick!

HAHA!!


----------



## RustyGroomer (Apr 6, 2011)

Fantastic "Cape Day".  Great seeing everyone.  I did not take many pics but figured i'd add a few.

Baxter pumped for Cape Day.






Perhaps the best pic sequence of the weekend.  Drum roll please......





Magic's newest *SHAREHOLDER* with the whole lodge applauding!





I wanted to steal this guy from the Magic ski school directer, welcome Tonka to the Magic family.  He won't look like this for long, I think I could feel him getting bigger as I was holding him.





What a face!


----------



## roark (Apr 6, 2011)

Great doggie stoke! Hoping for one more day, especially since I couldn't make last weekend.
and Congrats C!


----------



## orangegondola (Apr 6, 2011)

Outstanding weekend....best cape day ever.  Great skiing with all the AZ'ers and the Magic extended family.

OG


----------



## MMP (Apr 10, 2011)

i hope that Guy Douchette guy makes a movie about Capril Fools Weekend. Some of those super core TGR guys had some of them there fancy helmet cam thingies.


----------



## djspookman (Apr 10, 2011)

MMP said:


> i hope that Guy Douchette guy makes a movie about Capril Fools Weekend. Some of those super core TGR guys had some of them there fancy helmet cam thingies.



BAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!   I heard they're building a heli-pad up on top this summer to keep the TGR guys happy for next season.


----------



## marcski (Apr 10, 2011)

MMP said:


> i hope that Guy Douchette guy makes a movie about Capril Fools Weekend. Some of those super core TGR guys had some of them there fancy helmet cam thingies.



Ski La Douche!!


----------

